# SLOT CAR SHOW - RICHFIELD OHIO - Apr. 26th



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

AURORA
MODEL MOTORING
CAR CLUB
TM
MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS(MMCC)
THE BEST IN HO SLOT CARS--CLUB DISPLAY
HO;O;1/32;1/24 CARS PARTS ACCESSORIES
RECENT SHOWS HAVE BEEN ATTENDED BY COLLECTORS FROM OVER
27+ STATES, CANADA, ENGLAND, AND GERMANY
****RICHFIELD QUALITY INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)
APRIL 26TH, 2009
ADMISSION $5.00ea.
Tables $30 and floor rights $20 in advance
After 4-12-09 TABLES $35ea. FLOOR RIGHTS $25ea.
1 ADM/PD TABLE(HELPERS $5 IN ADVANCE $10 DAY OF SHOW)
WIVES AND MINOR CHILDREN NO EXTRA CHARGE
NO GUARANTEES OF TABLE PLACEMENT
SET UP 8:00 A.M.
NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, STOLEN, OR DAMAGED PROPERTY
PLEASE HELP PROMOTE ON ANY BBS,WEB SITES & SHOWS LISTS, THANKS,
SEND CHECK (OR) M.O. & S.A.S.E. FOR CONFIRMATION TO:
BRAD BENNETT P.O. BOX 13112 FAIRLAWN, OH 44334-0112 (PHONE (330)666-6057)
[email protected]
Next Show OCT. 25TH 2009
Name____________________Address______________________________________
Phone #_________________________E-Mail________________________________
No. of tables________X $30=___________Helper +______Total_________________


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I hope to go this time.


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it's time to give Brad a bump


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Only 2 weeks away


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Is two weeks enough time to get some stimulus money?.....I never seem to have enough when I go to Brad's Show! Always LOTS of great stuff.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Looking Forward to the SHOW*











Last year was our first show.

*This year #2, bringing 2 rookies, we are geeked, see you on the 26th !*

http://www.daveshoraceway.com

 :thumbsup: :hat: :wave:  :dude:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We will be there.....look for the Big Orange SCJ sign!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

dlw,
How far is this from you?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

About a 2 1/2 hr drive. 95% highway.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

dlw said:


> About a 2 1/2 hr drive. 95% highway.


what he said.....

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It's only a 1 day and 11 hour jaunt for me. :freak:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Right in my backyard!

15-20 minutes tops down the turnpike.

I can almost spit and hit the building from my house! LOL!!!!!

Hope to see and get to meet some of you guys there!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

BRPHO said:


> Right in my backyard!
> 
> 15-20 minutes tops down the turnpike.
> 
> ...


 
Stop in........But no spitting aloud! 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey John!

Definitely will stop by and say Hi!

I know where your at!

I've bought stuff off of you before!

I just need to introduce myself already! LOL!!!

See ya Sunday! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

SCJ said:


> Stop in........But no spitting aloud!
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


NO SPITING!.....what about drooling?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and myself will be there for the show.We always have a good time there.We have T-Jet,Dash bodies,Tyco's.Mega G's.AW Trucks and 4 gears,Road Race Replocas Nurora 37 Rodsters Bad Dawg formerly BNB resin bodies.Good prices on everything.Anyone selling any collections let me know.I need a fix. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Tom, & Dan & Bob, Have a safe trip......& good luck on your walk in the park
I'll have the latest issue of The H.O.R.N. for you.
John
:dude:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

eastside johnny said:


> NO SPITING!.....what about drooling?


 
Well, if you must........:freak:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Aurora Model Motoring Car Club - Slot Car Show*

*8 racers from  Dave's H.O. Raceway were at the show.*









__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Paul Kniffen at Zoomin Motorsports had the nicest T-Jet racing bodies.*









__________________


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

GREAT PIC'S....:thumbsup: S FIST!!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*One of the most impressive displays was the guys at Slot Car Central.*










*They were big time.
A lot of new Tyco, Tomy and Life Like cars of just about every type all in order.
With great prices. Life Like cars in the blister pack for $10, even the COT cars.*









__________________


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*NEW Richfield Show Pictures 1 of 2*

*MORE Show Pictures but NO repeats of the Subjects: Great Show!*










*SHOWS ARE NOT ALL SERIOUS - PEOPLE DO HAVE FUN!! Sorry Dan, photographer was bumped but it did not show up on small camera screen
BUT THE SUBECTS ARE ALL having Fun.*









*That's Better!​*








*Impressive display - Brad.*​








*Here'ss Johnnnie, another of the Usual suspects!*​Just one more set of pictures for the rest of the show ..coming, hope you all enjoy! ...RL


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*NEW Richfield Show Pictures 2 of 2 (April 09)*

*Please view 1 of 2 above, you just might see yourself or get a feeling for the Richfield Show!* 

*Enjoying the Show - coffee was good!​*









*Some very interesting Dioramas were on display! The Hall lighting was not bright enough to capture all of them but sure like this example.​*









*Just taking it easy - thanks for the tires!*









*Wanted to contribute some pictures of the show since I appreciate seeing photos of other shows which I can not attend!! ...RL*


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HA!! Caught me napping during a slowdown. But notice I did not drop the Pringles!  Partspig


----------

